# Anyone Interested in Photography Mini-Guide for Lunar Eclipse?



## astrostu (Jan 2, 2008)

We have an upcoming total lunar eclipse in late February (20th).  After very successfully photographing the last one (if I do say so myself), I have two questions:

(1) Are people interested in me writing a small-ish manual on how to photograph a lunar eclipse?  Vote in the attached poll!

(2) Is anyone who's successfully done this in the past interested in contributing?  Basically, I plan on writing a few pages'-worth on the basics of set-up and exposure details, but it will be based entirely upon my own camera system and post-processing methods, and some others may be useful.  If you're interested in contributing, please let me know on this thread and/or PM.

The guide would be posted most likely as a thread, a link on my own website (and anyone who contributed), and/or as a TPF article of interest ... within the next 2-3 weeks.


*UPDATE:*  The Guide is in version 1.0 status and is posted HERE.  Download your copy (2.5 MB, 18 pages) and let me know what'cha think.  And it's out just in time for next week's full moon!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 2, 2008)

I have yet to get a shot that I am happy of the moon.  After some reading I discovered the biggest problem was using a long exposure.  I live out in the boonies with practicly no ambient light and desparately want to get it right.  

I have a Nikkor 300mm f/4, a 70-200mm f/2.8 and a 1.7x TC.  Surely I can get something decent.  Please help!  Any advice prior to the event for practice will also be helpful.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 2, 2008)

P.S.  This is a small (1/8 size) version of my montage from last August's eclipse.


----------



## azruial (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful ^_^  

I can't vote on the poll because I have too few total posts on the forums, but I would definitely appreciate a tutorial for shooting the moon/eclipse!


----------



## Garbz (Jan 3, 2008)

For the record I voted yes although I already know how to take the photos and what to do with them for presentation:
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1080/1272780397_01aaa49c70_b.jpg

But the amount of people who thought I was doing black magic to get a photo of the moon like that really does show the need for such a tutorial. I'll be happy to peer-review it if you want, or add any content you need. Shoot me a PM with info.


----------



## Atropine (Jan 3, 2008)

Garbz said:


> For the record I voted yes although I already know how to take the photos and what to do with them for presentation:
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1080/1272780397_01aaa49c70_b.jpg
> 
> But the amount of people who thought I was doing black magic to get a photo of the moon like that really does show the need for such a tutorial. I'll be happy to peer-review it if you want, or add any content you need. Shoot me a PM with info.


That was a really nice photo though I would have cropped it slightly in the upper part making the sequence more "infinite". Apparently I am not allowed to vote, but I would love to see a tutorial. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 3, 2008)

I posted some of mine from the last Eclipse some while ago ... I was dead drunk when I did the images 

(actually i got drunk out of frustration that we had full cloud coverage on the elclipse night, but then suddenly the clouds disappeared ... )

Anyway, some of mine turned out really nice, but many where rubbish. Now I am not sure if this was because I was so drunk or just lack of knowledge .

Anyway, the first 20 frames I shot were shot without a CF card inserted, and mounting the lens on the tripod was very complicated that night 

in any case i voted yes because i want to know how other people do it, who know better what they are doing than I do.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 4, 2008)

Thought I'd give an update - the Guide is 11 pages long at the moment and I've almost finished the first draft.  The sections are (where > indicates a sub-section):

The Science of Lunar Eclipses - What's Going On
> Orbital Information
> Stages of a Lunar Eclipse
> Why You Can See the Moon During a Total Eclipse & Why It's Red
Equipment Needed/Recommended to Photograph a Lunar Eclipse
> 1.  Camera with Manual Settings
> 2.  Tripod
> 3.  Telephoto Lens
> 4.  Mount that Tracks the Sky
How to Photograph the Moon  Out of Eclipse (Normal Full Moon)
How to Photograph the Moon  During Partial Umbral Eclipse
How to Photograph the Moon  During Totality
How to Process the Photographs  Out of Eclipse
How to Process the Photographs  Partial Umbral Eclipse
How to Process the Photographs  Totality
Putting it All Together - The Final Product
Additional Photographing / Processing Tip:  Image Arithmetic
Copyright Notice


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 4, 2008)

Unless it tells how to shoot through clouds or includes a plane ticket, it will do me no good.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 4, 2008)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> Unless it tells how to shoot through clouds or includes a plane ticket, it will do me no good.



I don't mean to offend you, but I want to let you know that after spending a few hours on this already for those who do want it, your post is really obnoxious. :er:


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 5, 2008)

It's just coincidence that my post is the first and only one after your summary of the work you've done so far on the guide.  I was responding to the thread title, not your post, and wasn't disparaging your expertise, simply bemoaning the fact that it's usually cloudy where I live.  Poor timing for an off-the-cuff comment, I guess.  I'll probably read your guide now, though, just because I'm superstitious.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 5, 2008)

astrostu said:


> I don't mean to offend you, but I want to let you know that after spending a few hours on this already for those who do want it, your post is really obnoxious. :er:



It's a joke.  You know...irony....all that kind of stuff.

I'm sure everyone is interested.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 5, 2008)

That would be great!  My photos from the last lunar eclipse were a little disappointing...  I under-estimated how fast the moon moves, didn't realize I'd need such high shutter speeds.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 5, 2008)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> Unless it tells how to shoot through clouds or includes a plane ticket, it will do me no good.



You should read it anyway. Can you guarantee it will be cloudy on the day of the next lunar eclipse? Or the one after? Or the following 20 or so? You may not even be living in the same place


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 5, 2008)

Garbz said:


> You should read it anyway. Can you guarantee it will be cloudy on the day of the next lunar eclipse? Or the one after? Or the following 20 or so? You may not even be living in the same place



And during every lunar eclipse for the rest of my life, I will be haunted by memories of this thread, sulking in the shadow of my past ignorance.

Astrostu's photography is amazing.  I feel like we're lucky he's taking the time to share some of his secrets with us.

However, I'm pretty sure that getting too excited will guarantee full cloud cover for me, and probably even snow.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 6, 2008)

Alright, I didn't mean to start a hate-fest, I just wanted to indicate that I thought Aquarium Dreams' wording was such that - even though I figured it was meant as a joke - it was hard to read it like that and it reads more naturally as "punkish," for lack of a better word.  I hope to have a rough draft finished at some point on Sunda and sent to Garbz a day or so later for looking-over.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 6, 2008)

Now I am giggling.

See---> 

I'm happy the nuances of my immaturity translate clearly onscreen.:mrgreen:

This whole thread makes me happy.:mrgreen:

Now back to you, Stu.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 6, 2008)

Astrostu,

Go for it, it should be really interesting. When you are finished I'd like a copy via the msg system if you don't mind.

Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 6, 2008)

I am very interested and cant wait to read it!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 7, 2008)

I already voted yes, I'm interested.
I was going to ask where the eclipse is going to be visible... but did some research myself. Here you can see info on the event.
I guess the "eclipse contacts" refer to the time when the phases will take place? Anybody knows what kind of time is that? Stu?
Edit: I got it UT is greenwich std time, so total eclipse starts 10:01 pm EST.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 7, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> guess the "eclipse contacts" refer to the time when the phases will take place? Anybody knows what kind of time is that? Stu?



Page 3 of the current draft of the guide:

A lunar eclipse has 6 main "contact" points (as defined by NASA) that govern the main stages:
	P1 - Initial stage of contact, when the Moon first enters Earth's penumbra.
	U1 - Initial stage of contact with Earth's umbra.
	U2 - Entire moon is within Earth's umbra.
	U3 - Moon's limb begins to exit Earth's umbra, moving into the penumbra.
	U4 - Moon's limb emerges from Earth's penumbra.
	P2 - Entire moon is outside of Earth's shadow, ending the eclipse.​


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Tha Bizness (Jan 7, 2008)

I say go for it (looks like you have) I would love to read it. I've done a eclipse before and I primarily do astrophotos but you might do something that I haven't done before and I could learn something new.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you give some preliminary information in regard to spotting a site.  What to look for, what to avoid, which direction to be facing, what time, etc.

Thanks


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 7, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Can you give some preliminary information in regard to spotting a site. What to look for, what to avoid, which direction to be facing, what time, etc.
> 
> Thanks


 
I'm no expert, but I've been watching the moon for a couple pf months and reading a bit, to get a feeling of it's behaviour.

Lunar eclipses happen on a full moon, and moon's orbit varies little in a month, so you can take the next full as a reference. (Jan 22nd).

The moon delays about one hor per day, that means, you can predict where it will be by watching a couple of days before. In a given day and time, the moon will be in the same (aprox) position it was the day before, one hour earlier.

The lunar eclipse on Feb 20 will start (total) at 10:00 EST.

(I hope I didn't say anything stupid. If I did, Stu please correct me)


----------



## anderspj (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd be keen on reading what you have written.  It's quite a generous task you have undertaken, and I am eager to learn from your effort.  I'll watch this post for updates.  Thanks.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 7, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Lunar eclipses happen on a full moon, and moon's orbit varies little in a month, so you can take the next full as a reference. (Jan 22nd).
> 
> The moon delays about one hor per day, that means, you can predict where it will be by watching a couple of days before. In a given day and time, the moon will be in the same (aprox) position it was the day before, one hour earlier.
> 
> ...



Close enough.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 8, 2008)

astrostu said:


> Close enough.


 
To saying something stupid?


----------



## Joves (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I put no myself as, I have shot a couple of Lunars and, have one good pic of a partial Solar we had here years ago. I shoot afocally myself but, this time around I may use my 80-400 VR to shoot this one. I think it is a good idea for those who have never shot any astrophotos though.


----------



## Skyhawk (Jan 9, 2008)

First off, to Astrostu, thanks much for working to put together a guide based on experience of how to shoot these things. I've done alot of night photography, but like another poster, quality wall-hanger-worthy "sky" shots have eluded me.

And to both Astrostu and Garbz, those are fantastic photos! Incredible!

Finally, this might make a good TPF photo contest--pics of the lunar eclipse. Just a thought . . .

Jeff


----------



## astrostu (Jan 9, 2008)

Skyhawk said:


> First off, to Astrostu, thanks much for working to put together a guide based on experience of how to shoot these things. I've done alot of night photography, but like another poster, quality wall-hanger-worthy "sky" shots have eluded me.



You're welcome.    I've gotten feedback from two forum members in terms of edits and suggestions and I'm working on a second revision that should be done by the end of the week.  I'm trying to have this finished by the end of next week, in time for the full moon on January 22-ish.




> And to both Astrostu and Garbz, those are fantastic photos! Incredible!



Thanks.




> Finally, this might make a good TPF photo contest--pics of the lunar eclipse. Just a thought . . .



PM a moderator and suggest it.  They may not like the idea for two reasons, though.  First, it's not visible from all over the globe, so some people would be automatically excluded (China, Japan, Australia are all excluded from the one this February).  Second, eclipse photos - other than size and quality - should look fairly identical, it would only be the composition of what you do with the final photos that is the artistic part that "unique-ifies" the final product.


----------



## BYoung (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't vote since I'm new here yet, but I would love a guide. I have never had a chance to shoot something like this and would love a head start into knowing where to start.


----------



## photo_guy (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, a guide would be great to have for reference for shooting a lunar eclipse.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 15, 2008)

*Update:*  The guide is nearly completed.  It comes in at 17 pages and is a ~2.5 MB PDF with illustrations and photographs.  I don't expect this size to change significantly between now and when I release it.

When I release it, I will post a link on this thread to the PDF of the file (which will be hosted on my photo website, not TPF).  My goal was to get it out before January's full moon so that you can practice photographing the Moon before next month's eclipse.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome.  Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## RyanLilly (Jan 15, 2008)

astrostu said:


> *Update:*  The guide is nearly completed.  It comes in at 17 pages and is a ~2.5 MB PDF with illustrations and photographs.  I don't expect this size to change significantly between now and when I release it.
> 
> When I release it, I will post a link on this thread to the PDF of the file (which will be hosted on my photo website, not TPF).  My goal was to get it out before January's full moon so that you can practice photographing the Moon before next month's eclipse.



YOUR THE MAN STU!

If this turns out the be as good as I think it will be, It could seriously be a chapter in a photography book, or lesson in a photography class. I'm quite excited, now I just need to find a good location to shoot.


----------



## nossie (Jan 17, 2008)

http://sunearth.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse/eclipse.html


----------



## astrostu (Jan 19, 2008)

The Guide is in version 1.0 status and is posted HERE.  Download your copy (2.5 MB, 18 pages) and let me know what'cha think.  And it's out just in time for next week's full moon!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 19, 2008)

Yayyyy! Thanks!!


----------



## nossie (Jan 19, 2008)

This thing is full of fekin words man! And since when does the sun go around the earth as shown in the first diagram? ;0)

Just had a glance and it looks rich with info. I'm gonna print it and read it tonight hopefully and give you some feedback.:thumbup:


----------



## astrostu (Jan 19, 2008)

nossie said:


> This thing is full of fekin words man! And since when does the sun go around the earth as shown in the first diagram? ;0)



"fekin?"  Is there supposed to be an "r" in there? 

Yeah, I was a little wary about including that diagram, but I made one that shows it Sun-centered and it's impossible to really tell what's going on.  Just remember - everything's _relative_ and that _relative_ to Earth, the Sun does go around it.  Think of that diagram as showing the Sun's and Moon's paths _through the sky_ as opposed to in physical space.  I've actually just made a slight change to the text there to try to make it clearer (updated to v. 1.0.1 at 6:50 PM GMT).


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 19, 2008)

maybe include it in the tutorial section of the forum later?


----------



## astrostu (Jan 19, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> maybe include it in the tutorial section of the forum later?



Perhaps.  I mentioned it to Terri but haven't gotten a reply yet.  Probably because Terri's still working on converting the last guide I wrote for the site (general astrophotography).


----------



## Garbz (Jan 19, 2008)

astrostu said:


> Yeah, I was a little wary about including that diagram, but I made one that shows it Sun-centered and it's impossible to really tell what's going on.



Sounds a bit 1300s doesn't it ;-) Maybe you're not familiar with Copernicus who came upon the revelation that the earth actually orbits the sun :lmao:



Worked out well in the end. I would have still preferred to see it with 1.5line spacing to make it easier on the eyes. But a phenomenal effort on all involved.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 19, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Worked out well in the end. I would have still preferred to see it with 1.5line spacing to make it easier on the eyes. But a phenomenal effort on all involved.



I did increase it from 13-pt to 14-pt line spacing (so 1.167x-line spacing) but going to 18-pt would have forced way too much re-arranging to make the pictures fit right.


----------



## doenoe (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, thats a great guide. Thanks for putting in all the effort. Totally gonna try it......well, if it clears up here.


----------



## BYoung (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the guide. Now I have something to help me pass time while at work.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Stu. Will def take a look at it.

I made some test shots last week... and got a load of poo (the moon completely burned ourt )


----------

